# Excelsior Tunnel - Jan 2018



## Newage (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi All

This was our mission on the second day of our 4 day trip to Devon and Cornwall.
It was a slog to get to the tunnel entrance but not to difficult to find.

History (nicked from Subbrit)

Miners began driving the 8'X 8' tunnel in about 1880 but a shortage of funds led to the abandonment of the tunnel a few years later when it was only half way to North Engine Shaft. Work was recommenced on a smaller scale in the late 1930's under the auspices of a local chemist and tin miner Captain George Moor. An air compressor for working rock drills was installed near the entrance, with an air line to the working face 2100 feet in.

It was then used in the cold war in OPERATION ORPHEUS
In 1959 the Excelsior Tunnel was to take on a more sinister role. In the mid 1950's the 'cold war' between the Western powers and the Soviet Union was at its height but both sides were looking for a limitation to the bitter nuclear arms race. Negotiations on a test ban treaty started in 1958. As part of this treaty it was necessary to ensure that neither side was able to carry out secret undetected tests.

OK lets let the picture do the rest of the talking.

-----------Time for 100% tunnel porn------------


Security gate inside the mine.
















There are 3 nasty roof falls along the 2100 feet of tunnel - but hey ho the roof is already on the floor so how bad can it be right (one way in and one way out - GULP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)






Along one side wall of the tunnel are the test chambers that were used in the cold war for testing.






Over another roof fall and through the last flooded section you are near the end of a long wet slog.






And that is the end.






Well this is the very end






Well there you go, thanks for looking as normal all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures on my Flickr page so get your arse over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157690045325222
Cheers Newage

Go on one last picture, after all you can`t take this stuff to seriously.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 2, 2018)

He just doesn't take this hobby seriously enough !!


----------



## Gromr (Feb 2, 2018)

Very nice! Looks like a wet one, I can see the lens got damper and foggier as the photos when on haha.


----------



## Newage (Feb 2, 2018)

It was a real struggle to keep the camera even a bit dry, the lens kept fogging up.

Cheers newage


----------



## smiler (Feb 2, 2018)

Must be ten years since I last nosed here, wasn't so damp then, nice One, Newage I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 4, 2018)

Beware of the upper grille on the entrance to this place.. All I'l say is it isn't bolted in..!


----------

